# How many times does your dog poop in a day?



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm feeding echo taste of the wild and I give him 3 scoops the back says 2 1/3 or 3 scoops depending on his weight and echo it's about 60lbs and he poops 4x or more. Could it be that I'm over feeding him?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

You could be, the back of the bag is usually too much food for a dog lol. I think I fed my 60-65lb dog 2 1/2-3 cups and he only pooped twice a day

But you are feeding kibble and they will poop a lot more.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes the bag is normally over feeding all mine get about 2 cups. They poop in the AM and then at night after dinner. Cain used to poop a lot more when he was younger.


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Yes the bag is normally over feeding all mine get about 2 cups. They poop in the AM and then at night after dinner. Cain used to poop a lot more when he was younger.


Ok that makes sense, I'll cut back to two scoops for now and see how that goes. Thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

pookie! said:


> You could be, the back of the bag is usually too much food for a dog lol. I think I fed my 60-65lb dog 2 1/2-3 cups and he only pooped twice a day
> 
> But you are feeding kibble and they will poop a lot more.


Echo needs to get with the program and start popping twice a day lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Scoops? It should say CUPS....and that means actually 8oz. Cup. I would use a measuring cup


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Twice a day, morning and evening. As a younger pup it was more but now he's on a schedule

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Scoops? It should say CUPS....and that means actually 8oz. Cup. I would use a measuring cup


Lol yeah I have a measuring cup idk why I said scoops like a cracked lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Jones normally goes twice a day. He will usually go before and after his morning exercise. And occasionally at night before bed.

But he is on a raw diet, so he poops less than a Pekingese on a grain diet. uprun:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

1 - 2X per day.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Weird could be the food you're feeding has more fillers causing more waste and less being absorbed? Mel can go between 1-3 times a day depending if we are out walking and outside. Usually just afternoon and night though.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

ames said:


> Weird could be the food you're feeding has more fillers causing more waste and less being absorbed? Mel can go between 1-3 times a day depending if we are out walking and outside. Usually just afternoon and night though.
> 
> I'm feeding him taste of the wild though
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes I am lucky to get one poop out of the adult dogs here on raw lol


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Funny now that I said he goes only twice a day now he's starting to go more! The past 2 days he's crapped twice in the morning, and now twice in the evening. I have NO idea wtf is going on now lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> Funny now that I said he goes only twice a day now he's starting to go more! The past 2 days he's crapped twice in the morning, and now twice in the evening. I have NO idea wtf is going on now lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ammo poops more when he's ate a sock. Maybe D snuck one in on ya ammo just pooped a sock Saturday night. We're back to 2 a day now lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Once or twice a day. Hooker seems to need to empty out more than the boys do. Could be age with her.


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

I got echo to poop twice a day now, and I think it was because I was over feeding him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I found out what the little shits been doing! We've been staying at my moms bc of my crazy neighbor and I caught him eating my moms dogs food!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I found out what the little shits been doing! We've been staying at my moms bc of my crazy neighbor and I caught him eating my moms dogs food!!!


DieselsMommie, your Mom eats dog food??? LOL, sorry, too easy, I know.

Joe


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

jttar said:


> DieselsMommie, your Mom eats dog food??? LOL, sorry, too easy, I know.
> 
> Joe


If I said my moms DOG food then yes that's wide open lol but I said moms dogS Food lol

Anyway I just changed him to Orijen I'm sooo happy he loves it!! But I'm starting to think he'd eat anything lol and it used to not be this way at all! He used to hate meal times

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

You are correct the "S" makes the difference. I stand corrected.

Joe


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I found out what the little shits been doing! We've been staying at my moms bc of my crazy neighbor and I caught him eating my moms dogs food!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sneaky sneaky dog lol. D was probably like mom ain't here so more food for me lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

